

Windows Tools Aren’t Worth Selling. - zdw
http://etherealmind.com/windows-tools-not-worth-selling/

======
th0ma5
This is interesting that arriving onsite with a Mac may get you on the network
quicker. A lot of places I know consider Macs to be a black box, and generally
"harder to support."

I personally feel I sort of _graduated_ away from Windows in my career but
ultimately if I was stuck with just about anything I feel like I could get
some light programming, design, or admin work done, so it is weird to me that
these debates go on. It's just a tool, tell me more about what you're doing.

